# A Question for Jonathan….



## dstorer (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Jonathan...

I have a f31 328d in US port waiting for a delivery slot at the PC&#8230; from what I understand there still is an EPA/CARB hold on the diesels&#8230; and therefore you are unable to schedule&#8230;. but there is an ongoing thread in the f30 forum questioning this.. the EPA and CARB certs are already posted on EPA and CARB sites.. some say they have "confirmed" there are f30 328d's already on dealer lots&#8230;

?? do you have any insight&#8230;. ? Thanks&#8230;

EPA
http://iaspub.epa.gov/otaqpub/display_file.jsp?docid=30402&flag=1

CARB
http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2014/bmw_pc_a0080350_2d0_u2_diesel.pdf


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Unfortunately I do not believe Performance Center employees are able to respond on these forums anymore.


----------



## X5 Tall Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

I believe Alee is correct. I always thought that Jonathan provided good information to this forum and did nothing but help BMW by answering questions and dispelling misconceptions. Seems quite short sited by them to stop him (and other employees ) from participating as company ambassadors (I assume they cannot keep them away as individuals). :dunno:

When my wife and I did PCD, we made an effort to stop by and introduce ourselves to Jonathan. It was great getting to meet him in person. :thumbup:


----------



## nrock (Jul 9, 2013)

*A Question for Jonathan***8230;.*

On August 8th I was scheduled for October 17 PCD. I was told by my SA that it was the soonest available as I had requested something between mid September and October 1st. Would be curious to know if anyone received an earlier date confirmation on a request after August 8th. Production completion will be next Wednesday for me and October 17 is a long ways off. Brutal wait!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

